# Jump to Next Highlight?



## Jdshaffer (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello, everyone. 

I've been trying to find out how to jump to the next highlight (without going through the menu system).

Is there a way to do this WHILE reading? I like reviewing books by just going over my highlights, but this is very difficult if I have to go through the menu system for each highlight. (And the web version at kindle.amazon.com doesn't help because over 1/2 of my documents have been added by hand).

Here's hoping someone has a solution.

Cheers,
Jeffrey


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you go to the "my clippings" book, all your highlights should be listed there more or less in the order you highlighted them. . . .it's just a text file so you can even copy it to your commputer and clean it up and save it if you like.  Note that ALL your notes and highlights go into the same file, so if you've been hightlighting in more than one book they might be interspersed.  I don't use that feature all that often so can't really suggest anything else, but I expect someone will come along soon who can.

Welcome to KindleBoards!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

If I want to do something like you're suggesting (eg., this morning I was going through my Bible and looking at notes I had added), you can use the menu to go to "My Notes and Marks" once, and then use the back button to return to it.  It's not exactly what you're looking for, but I think it's a slight improvement.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

marianner said:


> If I want to do something like you're suggesting (eg., this morning I was going through my Bible and looking at notes I had added), you can use the menu to go to "My Notes and Marks" once, and then use the back button to return to it. It's not exactly what you're looking for, but I think it's a slight improvement.


I also use the Back button this way. It is a slight improvement if you have only a page or two of notes or highlights. When you have several pages of notes, it is a major improvement.


----------



## Jdshaffer (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks, everyone, for your suggestions. I'll have to stick with the "backbutton" plan, I suppose. 

But it would be great if Amazon would add a keyboard shortcut to jump forward or backwards by highlights while reading.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Of course. . . .if you place a bookmark as well as a highlight, then you can use the 'go to bookmark' function to get to the point quickly . . . .I think. . .


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Jdshaffer said:


> Thanks, everyone, for your suggestions. I'll have to stick with the "backbutton" plan, I suppose.
> 
> But it would be great if Amazon would add a keyboard shortcut to jump forward or backwards by highlights while reading.


Try writing to [email protected] - maybe we'll get it someday!


----------

